# If you won the lottery, what would be your daily drive?



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Just wondering, has to be a car that is fairly pracical and can theoretically be used everyday around london....


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Bentley GT, Porsche Cayenne (lowered "n" massive wheels) and a nice Lambo Gallardo Spyder for those spring sunday mornings


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Range Rover Sport Supercharged Autobiography with an Overfinch conversion for a daily drive, Bentley GT Mulliner Edition and one of these:










Just out of badness :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Zonda F.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

One of these...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Leg said:


> One of these...


haha good answer!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

How big a lottery win are we talking about 'cos I've got a long list. :lol:

A Cayenne Turbo (the new, slightly better looking one) for 'everyday' use, a Zonda F for those 'special' days and perhaps an RS4 for more 'discreet' travel. 

Now, if we are talking about a Euromillions win then I'll need a garage the size of an NCP car park for all the cars on my list. :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

steveh said:


> Now, if we are talking about a Euromillions win then I'll need a garage the size of an NCP car park for all the cars on my list. :lol:


Yeah but a specially adapted NCP with spongey kerbs cos the ones in the public NCPs are my worst enemy! [email protected]!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

No Euro Millions for you matey!

Â£5 million "only" :wink:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Aston DBS


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> No Euro Millions for you matey!
> 
> Â£5 million "only" :wink:


Spoilsport.  :wink:


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Daily Drive? Why an RS4 of course. 8)


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Automatic, creature comforts and a boot


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

In fact, sod the boat, Ive changed my mind.

If I win the lottery Im having this as my daily ride....









And I have to say, im looking forward to waxing and buffing it on a daily basis just as much as driving it


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Leg said:


> In fact, sod the boat, Ive changed my mind.
> 
> If I win the lottery Im having this as my daily ride....
> 
> ...


now Rich thats more like it!  spit roast?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, sod the boat, Ive changed my mind.
> ...


Ill share the ride but not the winnings m8 :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Leg said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


She's gorgeous. :-* . RS4, M5 maybe, or some gas guzzling 4x4.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Daily driver would probably be an RS4 Avant.

Indulgence would probably be:










or one of these (spot the Ferris Fan)










Cameron: ...it is his pride, it it his joy...
Ferris: ...it is his fault he didn't lock the garage...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> or one of these (spot the Ferris Fan)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I could go with that Kell but it would have to be a red one


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Daily driver? - probably your car Dr! (997s).... or a Range Rover sport (just to anoy 'the greens')..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think I could go with that Kell but it would have to be a red one


I'm shocked , I'd have a massive garage with a wide range, lets face it if you had that much money you could change your car as often a W7PMC :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> Daily driver? - probably your car Dr! (997s)...


Funny, I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think I could go with that Kell but it would have to be a red one


Agreed. I couldn't find a good pic of a red one.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Probaby a Cayenne Turbo 'S' or a 997 Turbo after I'd let Techart play around with them for a bit - would consider a Bentley GT Mulliner though for sheer power/practicality - 4 usable seats and a large boot


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I probably wouldn't drive much on a daily basis in this country...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

If I won Â£5M on the lottery, I wouldn't need a a daily driver in London. Assuming I'd be hanging out near a marina (aquatic, before some smartar$e jumps in) somewhere sunny, I'd settle for a Gallardo Spider as a runaround.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> I probably wouldn't drive much on a daily basis in this country...


I see the driver gets an i-drive.

I think I'd go either Ruf 997TT (or pay for the R&D to create one) or maybe ZondaF, if I was feeling (ultra) flamboyant 8)


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Leg said:


> In fact, sod the boat, Ive changed my mind.
> 
> If I win the lottery Im having this as my daily ride....
> 
> ...


BEST ANSWER EVER!


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

DAMN RIGHT!! Nice one leg!

I have to say you got the best combo of TT colour ect and you have an excellent choice of the female race.

there is hope this this forum.

I think the Â£5m would cover her pay for her to star in a film you can write!!!

damn she is sooo hot, skin colour and hair colour!!! defineitly not wanted to get that valeted!

niko


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Niko said:


> DAMN RIGHT!! Nice one leg!
> 
> I have to say you got the best combo of TT colour ect and you have an excellent choice of the female race.
> 
> ...


Then again, Im changeable depending on my mood.....


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> Daily driver? - probably your car Dr! (997s).... or a Range Rover sport (just to anoy 'the greens')..


If u win the lotto, i'l do ya a good deal :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Paul Newman's 'Stealth' Volvo 240 estate.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

In addition to the TT, I'd buy a Sprint Blue RS4 and a mkI Golf GTI. 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vagman said:


> In addition to the TT, I'd buy a Sprint Blue RS4 and a mkI Golf GTI. 8)


Wot no sports car? :wink:


----------



## t5ttr (Dec 6, 2006)

difficult one that 5m is a lot of dollar i reckon id have a ariel atom "turbo" not supercharged one and a porka gt3 RS .
cheers
Phil


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

HighTT said:


> Paul Newman's 'Stealth' Volvo 240 estate.


He has a 960 now...keep up!

H


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

A black on black Mercedes E63AMG Estate for everyday use, as it is 'sort of' discreet. 8)

And if I really won a whole shedload of money, like the 69 million euro that are on offer this Friday, I've already told my wife that we are going to be building a massive garage with a little house attached to house the collection I am going to start. :twisted:


----------

